# sealing cutback adhesive



## jmancine (Oct 11, 2007)

Yikes. You probably want to make sure you didn't just stir up a whole mess of asbestos fibers in your basement.

It may not be the best solution, but when I had to deal with chipping VAT's in my basement I poured self leveling concrete over it all to encapsulate the asbestos and not have to worry about the asbestos tiles or the cutback adhesive underneath. 

I also got a nice smooth level floor out of the deal.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 4, 2007)

No danger of asbestos, I used a heat gun to soften the tile, and carefully popped them off intact. This room is my furnace room, and also houses the water heater, so SLC might be a real pain. I have a second room that I want to do under my stairs, and the SLC might be a good option there. What type of prep did you do before laying down the concrete? I've never used the stuff before, what's the consistency like?
Thanks


----------



## jmancine (Oct 11, 2007)

There are probably more detailed posts about SLC, but here's a basic rundown of my DIY experience (which is only one basement and a small corner in a kitchen!)

The prep is simply sweeping and vacuuming, then applying a latex primer to the tile/concrete. I used one that claimed to be a special primer for SLC applications. 

I'd guess that primer would adhere to the cutback, but I really don't know...someone else might have an answer for that one. The best way to find out would be to get a small inexpensive can of latex primer and test it.

The SLC is mixed from dry form, so you control the consistency. The directions I followed said to mix to "milkshake" consistency -- not very scientific, but it works fine. As long as it is mixed thin enough to run and seek its own level it works. Start pouring in the lowest spot and let it run as far as it will go, then clean up the edge with a trowel. 

Easier than it sounds since the SLC sets in about 10 minutes. You have to work fast once you start mixing it. Also, make sure to mix enough the first time! It proved difficult to pour and smooth out fresh stuff onto partially set stuff...

Sounds like your biggest hassle might be the hot water heater and furnace. Mine were already raised up on cement pads, fortunately.

Good luck!


----------



## Richard Donovan (Dec 14, 2020)

I do marketing for a company that has helped numerous amounts of people solve there flooring issues when dealing with asbestos removal, black mastics, and any type of mold or lead abatement issues.

They have a product that is a primer that seals the asbestos or black mastics called PerfectPrimer and they also just launched a new product called PerfectPaint that not only seals the asbestos but it is also the finish coat.

So is you want to put down a new floor then you can seal and prime or simply purchase PerfectPaint and the floor will be encapsulated and finished with 2 easy to apply coats.

You can buy this product directly online @ www/PerfectPrimer.com


----------

